# Pug 205 1.9 GTI



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Yes, you may mock, but I have just bought a Pug 205 1.9 GTI, absolute mint condition, in Red, goes like a dream, I'm SOOOOO excited ;D

Always wanted one, ever since I had a go in one as a passenger many many years ago - a boyhood dream fulfilled 

Convincing the gf that this was a good idea is a completely different matter though  Oh well :-/ I'm happy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Great cars. I had one and loved it.

Beware the sting in the tail and total lack of electronic driver aids looing after you...

Have fun.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Lift off oversteer anyone ?

Great cars, can't be too many left.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Lift off oversteer anyone ?
> 
> Great cars, can't be too many left.


LOL, just got an e-mail from a mate of mine, and those were the exact words he used as well ;D

You're right about not many left. Well, plenty of really shabby ones / thrashed / abused etc, hardly any mint 1.9'ers 

Sig pic to be updated soon...


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Had one 11 years ago, best car I've ever had - would love to buy a minter myself to keep forever.

Where did you find it?


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Had one 11 years ago, best car I've ever had - would love to buy a minter myself to keep forever.
> 
> Where did you find it?


Exactly, I want to keep this forever (didn't tell the gf this though , "I'll sell it in a few months darling" etc etc)

Found it in Autotrader - been looking for a while, with no success, they're all old and shagged, and the only minters were WAY too expensive.

Then stumbled across this one that only went up on the website yesterday - only 5 miles from my house, middle-aged couple selling it (only the 2nd owners in 15 years), mint condition, perfect ;D

Keep your eye out on ebay as well - there's a really nice looking 1.6 GTI on there now (search under "205 gti miami"), but too far for me to travel, and i really wanted a 1.9.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Yes, you may mock, but I have just bought a Pug 205 1.9 GTI .......


Mock ...... not at all. Brilliant car ........ although you will not be able to drive it very quickly otherwise the interior will rapidly fall apart and I doubt if there are many decent 'spares' knocking around these days


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Great cars - I had a 1.6 115bhp one, great fun in dry, wet or snow! ;D


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

Made the slightly quantum leap from the Pug to the TT this year. THe 205 is a great drivers car - really makes you feel like you're part of the machine!! Mine was definitely sharper on the turn in than the TT, and more responsive at lower revs. Horrid in traffic, but cut her loose & she just flowed!!

Watch out for the back end when pushing it though!! ;D


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

An excellent car. I ran a Graphite Grey 1.9 for 2 years and 60k miles with no problems at all. Changed in 1990 for the then "must have" car .. an MX5

Two vivid memories, the distinctive exhaust note, and the full size spare wheel carried in a cradle under the car and very prone to being nicked ... a pair of bolt cutters and it's away in 30 secs. Ended up carrying the wheel in the boot. Rare to find a good one, enjoy it.

Will the new 206 GTi 180 have the same cult following ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Enjoy it Neil ;D But you'll not enjoy those jittery revs around town 

I also had a red 1.9, a white 1.6 and a red 309 1.9

Even though the 309 was far better handling, the 205 1.9 was my favourite, especially with the Magnex exhaust ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

> Yes, you may mock, but I have just bought a Pug 205 1.9 GTI, absolute mint condition, in Red, goes like a dream, I'm SOOOOO excited ;D


If you don't mind asking, Â  how much did you pay and what was the reg, mileage etc..?

Reason is my mate is selling his 205 1.9 and i'm seriously thinking of buying it off him as a fun/track car. His car is 1990 G plate, black, 60k, everything original, never being in any accident since his ownership ,absolutely immaculate condition, him being 2nd owner. I still remember the day I went down the garage with him to buy it!!!

Being useful to know how much you paid so I have some benchmark to work with when i make him my offer.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

This is the car that started the GTI hatchback revolution

My brother had a 1.6 gti, and we had first hand experience of what and how lift off oversteer feels like 

needless to say we were young and jumped out of the car to inspect our skid marks not only on the road but also on the seats ;D ;D


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> If you don't mind asking, Â  how much did you pay and what was the reg, mileage etc..?
> 
> Reason is my mate is selling his 205 1.9 and i'm seriously thinking of buying it off him as a fun/track car. His car is 1990 G plate, black, 60k, everything original, never being in any accident since his ownership ,absolutely immaculate condition, him being 2nd owner. I still remember the day I went down the garage with him to buy it!!!
> 
> Being useful to know how much you paid so I have some benchmark to work with when i make him my offer.


No problem mate - 205 1.9 GTI, 1988, totally original, 2 owners, mint condition, lecky windows, red, 100k on the clock, up for Â£895, paid Â£750. Apparantly they had shed-loads of calls after I'd bought it.

So basically, 1 year older and 40k more on the clock than your mates car.

Oh, and make sure you get classic car insurance, otherwise it'll be well expensive if you have no no-claims to put against it as a 2nd car.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Enjoy it Neil ;D But you'll not enjoy those jittery revs around town


LOL, know exactly what you mean there ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

2 sitting in my driveway, one 1.6 and a ltd. edition 1.9, love to get rid of them and reclaim some space! Sadly belong to my 17 year old son.

Both bought for Â£100 each, 1.6 slightly tatty on the outside but interior is absolutlely mint, but what a hoot to drive - like a big go-karts ;D.
1.9 needs a little work but has the makings of another great little car.

Insurance; "Dad can you insure it and add me to it?" ;D ;D
"Yes, no problem my boy"....

...I knew it would be costly but what a what a shock, those who were prepared to quote ...

"How much driving experience does your son have?..."about 2 hours" (only just passed his test) ;D

Eventually Tesco's proved the "cheapest" Â£150 for me plus an additional Â£2100 for him!!! and TPF&T only. Left him with a large upfront payment and a swingeing Â£177 monthly payment....will he consider a 1.1 Polo, Nova etc - no 

Dave


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> This is the car that started the GTI hatchback revolution


erm - i think this is...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can't see the pic, but I guess it's a MKI Golf :-/


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Congratualtions.

Just looking for an under a grand project car and a Pug 1.9 is easily the way to go.

Had a 205 Rallye myself for 4 years before getting the TT. Â 

















It only had ~85bhp but stripped out and with lightweight stuff - not super fast but once it was on cam it roarded - oh and it went round corners well on Eagle F1s. Â Sold it to my best friend who wrote it off within 3 months (on ice). Â We were both heartbroken. Â But it was coming to the end of it's useful life - head gasket was going and with an aluminium head and iron block it was going to cost Â£600 to get it reskimmed, clutch was on it's way, Managed 110,000 entusiastic miles form the little thing. Â But now it's safe up in heaven (or some other nirvana).

Finding an alright one will be tough for anyone so well done Neil1003.

Rhod


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Damn, now got myself addicted to ANOTHER car forum (www.205gtidrivers.com) 

It'll take me ages to read all the past threads, could be a long weekend.

Still loving the car - went out for a spin this morning ;D Poor TT must be feeling neglected, must go and give her some attention


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Niel,

So what's the fuel economy of the 1.9 like then. Better or worse than the TT and by how much? Very tempted myself but part of justifying it to the other half involves it being cheaper to run to work in.

Rhod


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> So what's the fuel economy of the 1.9 like then. Â Better or worse than the TT and by how much? Â Very tempted myself but part of justifying it to the other half involves it being cheaper to run to work in.


I've only had it for 3 days, so not had chance to test it, but the manual (from 1988 ) says 29.1 urban, 47.9 56mph, 36.7 75mph, not sure how that compares to the TT's official numbers (can't be arsed to get my manual out of the garage :-/)

Go on, buy one, you know you want to  ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I had a 1.9 GTI. Great car. I also had two Renault 5 Turbo's and in many ways the cars were SO similar.

In terms of build quality the Peugeot was slightly better (lol) and the power delivery was smoother. In terms of thrills and spills the 5 GT Turbo had it.

Peugeot 206 remains a classic car (looks wise) whereas the 5 GT Turbo dated very bad (I thought they were the dogs at the time!!)

I had a red one like yours - always wanted the Miami blue one really - which a mate had.

Damian


----------

